# Hogwire custom strings new website!!!!!!



## Hogwire Strings (Feb 25, 2014)

I was meaning to make a post on here earlier, however things have been very busy lately! I am excited to announce that we have a fully functioning website and store. Hogwirehunt.com is the address and I would love for you all to check it out and get some history on myself and Hogwire as well as order any strings / accessories you may need. Let me know what you think!

-Rob


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

Glad to hear it's up and running!!


----------



## Omega (Jul 5, 2004)

Doooood! Whip into the space age, man!! Link to your cool new website like this: Hogwire's new cool website!!!!!

:lol:


----------



## Hogwire Strings (Feb 25, 2014)

LOL , thanks bro!

http://hogwirehunt.com



Omega said:


> Doooood! Whip into the space age, man!! Link to your cool new website like this: Hogwire's new cool website!!!!!
> 
> :lol:


----------



## frankie_rizzo (Dec 20, 2010)

Best bowstrings out there


----------



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

Nice looking site. Good to hear your story.


----------



## highcountry68 (Jul 5, 2009)

Cool site, just put my new set on I got from hogwire and they look and shoot great.


----------



## Omega (Jul 5, 2004)

Suggestion: On this page, it might be helpful to add a note under the "Option" box that says "Colors are selected after adding to cart". That might make things easier to understand for folks.


----------



## glock35 (Oct 7, 2016)

Looks great, can't wait to get my new set!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hogwire Strings (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks folks!


----------



## Hogwire Strings (Feb 25, 2014)

ttt


----------



## glock35 (Oct 7, 2016)

Just put my new set on. Very happy with them, they look amazing and didn't require much tuning at all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hogwire Strings said:


> Thanks folks!


You should open a google + page for your business/website. Doesn't cost you anything and your search results would be a lot cleaner. When I did a search for you, your facebook page was first, archerytalk was second, and twisted X strings were third. This would help insure people looking for you could go to your site easier, it would post your hours, and they could call you straight from the google + result. Good luck.


----------



## Hogwire Strings (Feb 25, 2014)

bump


----------



## Hogwire Strings (Feb 25, 2014)

New items added to the page , check it out and get your next set or apparel order placed!


----------



## Experience 3D (Mar 9, 2014)

Can't seem to find what string colors are available ?


----------



## Goneoutdoors (Dec 13, 2013)

PM SENT


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hogwire Strings (Feb 25, 2014)

bump


----------



## MSGLITT (Oct 23, 2017)

what is the turn around on a set of stings and cables


----------

